# Fishing meander??????



## HUKEDONFISHING (Sep 16, 2010)

Can this be true or is this somebody's idea of a cruel joke? The rumor spreading right now is that they will allow 1000 local residents fishing for one day. Oct. 2! They will be chosen by lot. I don't know...sounds like a cruel joke!


----------



## rapala187 (Mar 28, 2010)

i got my app in already its oct 9th from 9-3 hope i make the 1000


----------



## bradymar45 (Jan 8, 2010)

Its been our water supply for 50- odd years. Havent heard the rumor...but you see theres already a discrepancy on the date?


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

How local do you have to be ??


----------



## HUKEDONFISHING (Sep 16, 2010)

rapala187 said:


> i got my app in already its oct 9th from 9-3 hope i make the 1000


Where do you get the apps and when is this supposed to be happening?


----------



## HUKEDONFISHING (Sep 16, 2010)

bradymar45 said:


> Its been our water supply for 50- odd years. Havent heard the rumor...but you see theres already a discrepancy on the date?


Yea, that is troubling. Anybody else heard anything?


----------



## rapala187 (Mar 28, 2010)

Application was in Monday vindicator don't remember what page but the back side had somethin about bill Clinton

it was a little cut out app said meander waters on the top had a fishing pole on it may have been tues im not really sure but know it was either mon or tues a friend cut me out one.. im not sure if it was 1000 apps or 1000 people you were allowed to put 4 peoples name on it to bring with you so id imagine it would fill up pretty fast.. if you find bill clinton look on the opposite side


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

I don't know what the story is currently. I did a little online research and didn't find anything to support this, but it's entirely possible. They allowed selective fishing on one day in September of 2007 to celebrate the 75th anniversary.

I'd contact the Mahoning Valley water department and inquire there.

I'm skeptical because of the concerns over the drinking water quality coming from inland lakes due to the algae blooms. I'd be surprised if they added a supervised day of fishing to their responsibilities right now.


----------



## Krull (Mar 31, 2010)

I also did some online searches and found nothing but I pulled out the papers and was suprised : Found it in *Tuesdays *vindicator paper (to bad its now Thursday). Page A5 bottom right, first 1000 received will be notified two weeks prior to the event which will take place on October 9th 9am to 3pm. You can fish, take a tour of the plant, and the 1st 20 *interest *will receive a guided boat tour(No fishing from the boat).

I would feel a bit selfish If I didn't post this for all, mine is in the mail now. Might be too late though. Good luck to you all


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

That's awesome. Wish I still lived close. Good luck getting in there folks.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Cruel cruel cruel. I grew up on Turner Rd and would gladly pay $1000 for one day of boat fishing anywhere of my choosing on that lake.


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

wow.....what an awesome fishing opportunity.

Beautiful, unfished lake. It's great that it's a simple lottery designed to give locals the first shot.

Must be some awesome fish in that lake.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I'd love to fish the lilypad fields there. There has to be some monster gills in there. 8lb braided line is a must.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

I got my app. in on tues,hope I get picked,if someone here on ogf gets picked letme know and if Im going we can meet,goodluck


----------



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

*A good friend of mine got picked like 2yrs ago for the tour.They got to fish in a cove with artifical baits only. But it 's still a great lake to fish! Alot of us that live close fish the 2 streams surrounding the lake.I personally caught..Northerns,White Bass, BIG Perch,Lg. Mouth Bass,Crappies,nice clean Channel Cats and a few Walleye in the streams. So good luck to all who go,and hold on !:G*


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

They had a public day last spring.During spring turkey season.I was there and caught a lot of bass. They had us park by the dam, the entrance is of saltsprings.Turkey's were gobblin everywhere. All fishing was done walkin the shore in that area. No boats.


----------



## seebachers (Aug 7, 2010)

Grew up in Austintown and fished there hundreds of times while in high school. What a great lake. Huge largemouth at Turner Road and Silica, large white bass using a handline and jig off Ohltown Bridge. Huge Pike 3/4 mile north of Kirk road in early spring. Brings back some good memories.....oh yeah...chased a couple times too.


----------



## Shawn DK (Sep 21, 2010)

Any suggestion on bait??? Artificial or live? And what kind specifically?

Thanks


----------



## Akaletto (Jul 14, 2009)

Does anyone know how deep meander is and if there is walleye in the main lake?


----------



## Ohio Gas (Feb 2, 2006)

There prob. are walleye, Ive caught them in the streams there. White 1/2 oz. spinnerbaits used to be our goto baits at night. Ive never seen any published maps so You would need to refer to topo maps for depths. Lots of urban legends about the fishing there. Just like any other lake there are times You cant buy a hit, but when its good its real good.


----------



## fremar6 (Sep 28, 2010)

Fish in Meander Oct. 9

Meander Water is opening the reservoir for a public fishing day Oct. 9 from 9 a.m. to 3 p.m. for the first 1,000 people who send in a reservation form. Children under 13 must be accompanied by an adult. The first 20 reservations who are interested will receive a guided boat tour of the reservoir. No fishing will be permitted on the tour. Guided tours of the water plant will also be available.

All reservations will be numbered as they are received. The first 1,000 will be notified two weeks prior to the event. For security reasons, you must list the names of all attending and proper identification will be required.

To register, send the names, addresses and contact information and best contact time for all visitors and the number of participants who are interested in the fishing, plant and boat tour to, Meander Water, Attn: Ms. Brenda Duffett, P.O. Box 4119, Youngstown, OH 44515
There you have it for anyone who doesn't beleive this..it's for real sent 3 names in very first day and RAN it up to the post office sure hope I am one of those called should be calling this week I think.. its sept 28, 2010 today..so far I have not heard of anyone getting a phone call. Can hardly wait and sure hope I can catch something..


----------



## rapala187 (Mar 28, 2010)

Anyone find out if they made it yet


----------



## rapala187 (Mar 28, 2010)

got my letter today will be at the dam. only live bait allowed is worms


----------



## dustman1995 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey guys, First post. great forum. got my app in first day and still have yet to get a letter. got impatient and called them and they said they should be recieved this week. Sure hope I get mine. I've been practicing for muskie at Milton. (haven't caught one) I heard any bait you use will catch _something_. My strategy is going to be BIG baits and slow retreive. Good luck guys


----------



## fremar6 (Sep 28, 2010)

rapala187 Did you submit your name only? or a few other guys on your letter? I have not received a letter and it's almost saturday the 9th. When my letter was mailed we had more than one person on the letter..but they are on vacation will return very shortly. I am very disappointed as we sent the letter the very same day it was in the papers..good luck to you hope you take your camera so we can all see what is in this lake..


----------



## teamelite2004 (Jan 6, 2009)

got paper we are in 9-11am group. 1st group out. lets see what all the hype is about.


----------



## Krull (Mar 31, 2010)

teamelite2004 said:


> got paper we are in 9-11am group. 1st group out. lets see what all the hype is about.


teamelite2004, did you send yours in on the same day it was in the paper as well? Mine went out 2 days later so I figured my odds were low.

Good luck!


----------



## teamelite2004 (Jan 6, 2009)

I drove app to the water filtration plant off of salt springs about a week after it came out in the paper. i got me letter last week but my wife put it with junk mail and i found it haha


----------



## rapala187 (Mar 28, 2010)

I got 3 others I'm the last group so save me some fish


----------



## teamelite2004 (Jan 6, 2009)

i dont think you have to worry about that ... at least from me, just hoping to hook onto a couple nice ones, will be throwing everything back


----------



## rapala187 (Mar 28, 2010)

Any results yet


----------



## dustman1995 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey rapala187. Well? How'd it go? Two hour blocks huh? Was it awesome? I was pouting all day. Because I didn't. Get picked. Did you get any good pics. I'm. Dyin to know!


----------



## rapala187 (Mar 28, 2010)

Not much action in my group a lot of cats seen some nice bass on stringers from people leaving heard a guy got a nice pike was hard to fish shoulder to shoulder great day though was still nice to be at meander even though I didn't get a record breaker.. people that worked there were good people too said they hope to make it a yearly thing


----------



## Krull (Mar 31, 2010)

rapala187 said:


> Not much action in my group a lot of cats seen some nice bass on stringers from people leaving heard a guy got a nice pike was hard to fish shoulder to shoulder great day though was still nice to be at meander even though I didn't get a record breaker.. people that worked there were good people too said they hope to make it a yearly thing


once I head it was two groups I had a feeling the 2nd group would have a tuff outing. Hope the experiance was worth it for you, sure know I would have enjoyed even if I ended up skunked..as I did yesterday anyhow.


----------

